

Dropbox acquires Droptalk to drop content into conversations - timewarrior
http://www.droptalk.us/

======
timewarrior
Video of the desktop version of the product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGL91VhpCgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGL91VhpCgw)

------
taigeair
It doesn't explain what they do.

~~~
timewarrior
Please find the video of their Desktop product here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGL91VhpCgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGL91VhpCgw)

~~~
taigeair
Interesting video, thanks!

